# Racing heart with normal labs



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

Long story short I woke up with racing heart and immediately thought graves flare. My endo ordered the testing and confirmed it and so we increased my methimazole to 2.5 mgs every day instead of the 2.5 every other day that I had been on.

I continued feeling awful so I increased it to 2.5 mgs twice a day and let her know. She did another test and it showed I was in range, but said to stay on the methimazole twice a day 2.5. I still kept feeling awful... waking up in the middle of the night every hour with my heart racing, sweating and sometimes diarrhea. She eventually told me it wasn't my thyroid, but would do a neuro endocrine test and if it comes back negative to see a cardiologist because it isn't my thyroid. She still never called me a week later, so she is brushing me off and thinks I am crazy...

Here is a link to my most recent labs, I hope you can read them okay. The one that doesn't have a date on it is one of the ones I had done right before this flare (which by the way started after a sinus infection) and is from 06/30/14.

I started feeling better a few days ago however yesterday I woke up with a sore throat and now it's on fire this morning and I am having the racing heart and diarrhea again. I remember my endo mentioning on one of the appointments that she can't rule out thyroiditis, but she has never heard of it running along side graves. I am ALWAYS stable for months and months at a time, but it always seems when I check my posts or records my flares happen when I either get a sinus infection or a cold/flu. Can anyone confirm that?

I recently ordered thyrosoothe.... hoping it can help with the racing heart. I don't want to take the recommended dose, but a smaller amount if possible because I don't like taking much of anything unless I have to... I am just desperate for sleep as I take care of my 4 year old during the day.

One person on another board mentioned I was Hypo... but I don't understand that.. I feel lost and helpless... my Dr. is avoiding me and she doesn't look at anything but TSH. I have to ask her to test other things.

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

There comes a time when all the anti-thyroid meds in the world no long stop the speeding train.

Have you given thought to an ablation?

And please don't take any Thyrosooth or any other mystery OTC or from on-line. Very very dangerous to a Grave's patient. Very dangerous.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thyroiditis and Graves can go hand in hand. That was my story. Are you on a beta blocker too? Andros offers great advice re: the ablation


----------

